# Garage doors



## jhwbigley (11 May 2009)

It has been just over a year now since i started my new workshop. Here is how how it looked in June,







then January,








and this is it now.






now its time to tackle the doors  


John


----------



## big soft moose (11 May 2009)

nice workshop - thats about the same size as my house !


----------



## jhwbigley (11 May 2009)

big soft moose":2bni9xrd said:


> nice workshop - thats about the same size as my house !



Thanks, once all my stuff in there it wont be very roomy. 

i do get people saying, "who lives there?" :lol: 

John


----------



## jhwbigley (11 May 2009)

This is what the door will hopefully be like 







John


----------



## mailee (11 May 2009)

I'm not jelous, I'm not jelous, I am NOT jelous........I am. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Very nice workshop. I thought you were going to ask about making garage doors and after seeing the pictures I was going to suggest hardboard. LOL. No seriously though it looks great and the doors will look fine too. Nice work. :wink: Still won't be big enough though. :lol:


----------



## head clansman (11 May 2009)

Hi John 

don't think that big enough for a workshop and garage , hmm better park the cars outside :wink: :wink: no what i mean :lol: :lol: .hc


----------



## Night Train (12 May 2009)

I think that is bigger then the new cabinet workshop we're getting at college. :lol: 
Very impressive.


----------



## big soft moose (12 May 2009)

head clansman":23n0bvon said:


> Hi John
> 
> don't think that big enough for a workshop and garage , hmm better park the cars outside :wink: :wink: know what i mean :lol: :lol: .hc



too right - if cars werent meant to live outside they wouldnt be waterproof


----------



## joiner_sim (12 May 2009)

I think I remember you showing us plans or photos of this before, and it looks like its coming along very nicely! =D>


----------



## jhwbigley (12 May 2009)

mailee":1f8eg6rt said:


> I'm not jelous, I'm not jelous, I am NOT jelous........I am. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Very nice workshop. I thought you were going to ask about making garage doors and after seeing the pictures I was going to suggest hardboard. LOL. No seriously though it looks great and the doors will look fine too. Nice work. :wink: Still won't be big enough though. :lol:



i was only going to use half of it, but i've talked my dad round to having one side for machines and the other side bench, assembly area. but still wont be big enough. :lol:


----------



## jhwbigley (12 May 2009)

big soft moose":2aef5u74 said:


> head clansman":2aef5u74 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John
> ...



parking a car in there would be like walking into your living room with muddy boots on. :lol:


----------



## jhwbigley (12 May 2009)

joiner_sim":35r4ev62 said:


> I think I remember you showing us plans or photos of this before, and it looks like its coming along very nicely! =D>



thanks Simon, its a long way to the finish line, but it will be worth the wait! 

John


----------



## jhwbigley (17 Feb 2010)

Well its only been nearly 10 months, but my woods finally turning up tomorrow :lol: 

not that i've got much of half term left! :roll: 

JHB


----------



## OPJ (17 Feb 2010)

So, are you making it all out of wood now or will you still be having a steel frame?


----------



## jhwbigley (17 Feb 2010)

OPJ":1n044a2y said:


> So, are you making it all out of wood now or will you still be having a steel frame?



Well the door frames may still be made from steel, 

But i have a fisherprice my first multico mortiser now.

There will be a WIP!

JHB


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

Has it been left open all this time? Or is there temp boarding up?


----------



## jhwbigley (17 Feb 2010)

wizer said:


> Has it been left open all this time?
> 
> 
> > maybe :lol:
> ...


----------



## billybuntus (18 Feb 2010)

With reference to the recent 'lottery win' thread. Thats pretty much what I would build if I had 56m in the bank.

Enough room for all my hobbies and a car.

ps, what on earth do you do for a living and what does that sort of build cost?


----------



## jhwbigley (18 Feb 2010)

Well, here is the wood for the frames.






All cut to length and ready to plane up, thought i'd give the planer a quick wax to help with the machining. 






maybe i should sort out some dust extraction..






Then it started snowing...






JHB


----------



## jhwbigley (18 Feb 2010)

billybuntus":39webl1h said:


> With reference to the recent 'lottery win' thread. Thats pretty much what I would build if I had 56m in the bank.
> 
> Enough room for all my hobbies and a car.
> 
> ps, what on earth do you do for a living and what does that sort of build cost?



ha, ha, i'm a student!


----------



## billybuntus (19 Feb 2010)

jhwbigley":utzxkuti said:


> billybuntus":utzxkuti said:
> 
> 
> > With reference to the recent 'lottery win' thread. Thats pretty much what I would build if I had 56m in the bank.
> ...



rich parents? Do they fancy adopting another child?


----------



## jhwbigley (19 Feb 2010)

Didn't get on the job till bout 10, got the parts for one frame faced and edged, then thicknessed 







alot of shavings form three bits of wood... :shock: 











After cutting to length, marked out my joints.. had to use my craptastic mortice gauge as my best ones in college...






Then i used my morticer to cut the bottom end of the bridle joint, leaving a bit to pare of to the knife line.






Thats all i got chance to do today..

JHB


----------



## jhwbigley (19 Feb 2010)

billybuntus":12swi25z said:


> jhwbigley":12swi25z said:
> 
> 
> > billybuntus":12swi25z said:
> ...



:lol:


----------



## wizer (19 Feb 2010)

get yerself a chip collector!


----------



## jhwbigley (22 Feb 2010)

wizer":39siztu4 said:


> get yerself a chip collector!



sounds a good idea :lol: 

Got the joints finished of with a handsaw and pared back to the kinfe and gauge lines with chisels.

Its all glued up now, and will be a few weeks till im back..

JHB


----------



## jhwbigley (24 Feb 2010)

wizer":3ojbl3jf said:


> get yerself a chip collector!




I've got one of these now, second hand

http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/sn/METSPA1101

now just to make some extraction hoods


JHB


----------



## wizer (24 Feb 2010)

Don't muck about do yah?? :lol:


----------



## jhwbigley (24 Feb 2010)

wizer":1nju1bfi said:


> Don't muck about do yah?? :lol:



:lol: 

! bought a wood lathe too  

JHB


----------



## jhwbigley (6 Mar 2010)

Well here we go, got frame 1 outside and greened up ready to fit..






Joints don’t look to bad..






Bought a dust extractor, don’t have time to make any extraction hoods at this present moment..






Planed up the timber for the next frame, and broke the handle on my planner fence  






Back to cutting some joints, first with a tenon saw with rip teeth, finishing off with a panel saw where it wouldn't reach..






Then a bit of paring with some chisels..






Got it all clamped up...






And it FITS! :shock: 






JHB


----------



## wizer (6 Mar 2010)

nice work


----------



## rocksteadyeddy (11 Mar 2010)

There is no "I think that's bigger than my house"........ That "IS" bigger than my house! :lol: 

Very nice indeed! when you hoping to get the toys moved in?


----------



## jhwbigley (12 Mar 2010)

rocksteadyeddy":2x5yu0cv said:


> There is no "I think that's bigger than my house"........ That "IS" bigger than my house! :lol:
> 
> Very nice indeed! when you hoping to get the toys moved in?



:lol: 

Well It's 'bout ready for plastering (the lack of door will help it dry out :lol: ) i'm hoping by late summer to be moved, or moving in.

Being in full time education up north kinda hinders progress.. 

JHB


----------



## jhwbigley (12 Mar 2010)

wizer":2jwrz1rh said:


> nice work



Thanks Tom.

Like my new wood lathe ?






Not letting my dad out on his own again..

JHB


----------



## wizer (12 Mar 2010)

Is that a copy lathe? Looks nice.


----------



## jhwbigley (12 Mar 2010)

Yeah, it just drops in where the normal tool rest goes , but the normal tool rest is missing, might make one.

nice and solid compared to my sip, cant wait to get it cleaned up and give it a run in the summer.


----------



## jhwbigley (14 Mar 2010)

plasterers coming to skim the 'shop in 2-3 weeks

\/ 

JHB


----------



## jhwbigley (31 Mar 2010)

Well I had a bit of time today, so I pulled my finger out on got on with my doors!....
There’s the first pair, a lot more work yet, but just wanted to make sure they fitted!....





Here is one half of the second pair of doors in the metal shop...






Also got all the wood cut to rough lengths for the cladding...






Can’t find my radio now.....

JHB


----------



## jhwbigley (3 Apr 2010)

Got a bit more done. 
Here one of the doors showing completed metalwork, ready for paint...




Got some of hinges...




Got nearly all my wood faced and edged, till my planer played up again.....












That’s it for now!

JHB


----------



## jhwbigley (11 Apr 2010)

Well I thought I’d report progress.
Here is one of the doors primed and celotex board fitted.





Some of the cladding all thicknessed 




Some with the rebate added 




Now with the chamfer added




Routing the chamfers




Who needs bench dogs!




First lot greened up




Got some undercoat on my frames




Looking good with some plaster on




Like my new extractor bags?


----------



## jhwbigley (24 May 2010)

Sorry for not updating my progress, but time has been somewhat limited by being in two places at once...
I do have a few more wip photos of construction but i’ll not bore you.
Here is the view of the back of the workshop, the border has been ripped out and filled with top soil so it can be grassed right up to the back wall.




Started on second fix too




So here we go, first pair of doors clad and undercoated 








The frames that they will be hung onto have already been top coated and masticed in, so i just need to top coat the doors and I’m ready to fit them...

Hopefully get back on them in a month at the latest, and also move some(new) machines in  



JH


----------



## Benchwayze (26 May 2010)

Very nice indeed. 
You must have a very 'accommodating' planning authority, and tolerant neighbours. 

I have the space, but I dare not even approach the Council for planning. They would descend on me with all guns blazing, neighbours included.

Best of luck in your new shop.

John


----------



## jhwbigley (28 Jul 2010)

Well as mattty suggested i fit a weather strip on the frame, here's some picture of it being made.

Cutting a 45 degree chamfer for the top to help the water run off.






Finishing of the chamfer on the surface planer.





And finally a few shaving with a smoothing plane.





Finished weather strip/drip grove.





Weather strip fitted and doors top coated  





How the insides looking.





And how the back of the doors look, will be painted white soon.





getting there :lol: 

thanks 

JH


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (28 Jul 2010)

Wow! Lost for words!


----------



## Bkn (29 Jul 2010)

That's awesome. I'm so jealous :[


----------



## OPJ (29 Jul 2010)

Superb! 8)

One question - are those hinges just screwed on to the frame or have you managed to bolt them as well? I've looked at using those before but I'm that concerned someone (well, at least two people! ) would be able to remove both doors... :?

Or, you've probably fitted hinge bolts or something?


----------



## jhwbigley (31 Jul 2010)

Thanks guys! 

don't forget to see what the date was when i started this thread  



OPJ":1mtbnwzv said:


> Superb! 8)
> 
> One question - are those hinges just screwed on to the frame or have you managed to bolt them as well? I've looked at using those before but I'm that concerned someone (well, at least two people! ) would be able to remove both doors... :?
> 
> Or, you've probably fitted hinge bolts or something?



There are just screwed at the monument Ollie, I'm still thinking maybe bolting them. But after thinking, they are extremely heavy, just about the most u'd want to lift between two of you. Also the are padlocked together on the inside, so you would have to lift the two . And also there are alarmed, but i might still bolt them 8).


Thanks

JH


----------



## Acanthus (2 Aug 2010)

Yes an amazing build JH, A couple of questions if I may: 
1) Treating the wood, before you got to the coats of paint, you mentioned 'greening it.' Is that some sort of preservative? Looked a bit like dilute cuprinol. So what was the green treatment, and was it applied allover including underneath the priming, or was it just for the internal surface?
2) Is this palace of a workshop the start of your business? If so good luck, if it is purely for private work then then the idea of jealousy comes to mind. 

Thanks for sharing.
David


----------

